# eddington bloodline



## salasj (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone have any info on this bloodline? I seen a couple of dogs and they are huge. I always thought pit bull average from 30lbs to 65lbs these dogs are 125lbs. I heard a rumor about crossing with mastiff any info?


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, they are a mixed line... they were giving limited registration by the UKC< but have been breeding and getting registered as APBT for years.
Eddingtons "wanna be a whopper" 
















its true.

started out a a cross purely bred for weightpull and the made a good case to the UKC< well good enough for them to register the dogs even after they were told up front that they were mixed.

But to be clear, the entire line of eddington isnt mixed its the part of the line that falls under whopper.


----------



## salasj (Mar 21, 2008)

Why would the ADBA register a mix breed? Yesterday I saw a male that is eddington bred he looks like a giant pitbull his pedgree had carver and garret in it about 5 generation back.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Eddington appealed to them that he wasnt going to breed the dogs actively but wanted to participate in UKC sanctioned weightpull events.

Why the UKC registered offspring of him i dont know...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BlueBull said:


> Eddington appealed to them that he wasnt going to breed the dogs actively but wanted to participate in UKC sanctioned weightpull events.
> 
> Why the UKC registered offspring of him i dont know...


 That doesn't sound right to me at all. First off if he wasn't going to breed them, they would have been fixed and he would have gotten them in under limited registration not full registration. Spay neutered dogs are certainly allowed to compete in UKC performance events.

Also I have never heard of UKC allowing known mixed breeds to have full reg. Something fishy went on with those dogs in my opinion in order for them to be registered

It is sad that a dog like the one posted in the pict is called an APBT when clearly it is not.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, it must just be another case of the old saying... "Money talks"

How does it work anyways? I mean wasn't the APBT created from crossing breeds in the first place? I always wondered about that. From everything that I've read, they mention that back in the old days in England, someone took an English Bulldog and crossed it with a Bull Terrier.

And in this quote, it mentions the UKC doing exactly what it did with this topic:

"History/Origin: 
His ancestors were brought to the Unites States in the mid - 1800's by Boston-Irish immigrants. Originally bred from a variety of bulldogs and terriers, American breeders increased his weight and gave him a more powerful head. A forbearer to the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, they were originally bred to be a fighting dog. Bull baiting was banned in England in 1835 and these dogs are no longer been bred to fights. There is some complication in registries of this breed. The AKC considers the American Staffordshire Terrier as separate and distinct from the American Pit Bull Terrier, yet the UKC will register both as American Pit Bull Terriers (APBTs). " - http://www.bulldogbreeds.com/americanpitbullterrier.html

So, essentially they allowed in a "mix" breed back then as well?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually, you are taking things a bit out of context and aren't looking at the big picture of how a breed is developed.

Once a breed is established and set in a standard after being developed over many years there is no more adding of new breeds outside of the breed of dog.... After years and years of selective breeding the APBT was established. 

So you can't very well compare the long history and development of this breed to those bred by irresponsible and or unethical breeders who have added other breeds & falsified papers. See the point I'm making

If you add something to an established breed you get a mutt.
If some one is doing it over time to produce a new breed you still are getting something other than an APBT. Thus, no matter what the purpose of the breeding it will produce pups that are no longer purebred APBTs no matter how you look at it; that is fact.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> That doesn't sound right to me at all. First off if he wasn't going to breed them, they would have been fixed and he would have gotten them in under limited registration not full registration. Spay neutered dogs are certainly allowed to compete in UKC performance events.
> 
> Also I have never heard of UKC allowing known mixed breeds to have full reg. Something fishy went on with those dogs in my opinion in order for them to be registered
> 
> It is sad that a dog like the one posted in the pict is called an APBT when clearly it is not.


Thats the kicker of the whole thing, Whopper had limited registration, not full.

And Patch you nailed it, it good to hear that others understand that even though the breed started as a mix (as ALL dog breeds do) they arent anymore. Even if you add in more of the original breed used to create the dogs its still a mutt.

If you breed a Doberman Pinscher to a manchester Terrier do you get a doberman pup? The manchester was used in the creation of the doberman but they are two very seperate breeds and to combine them would results in a purebred of either breed.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> If some one is doing it over time to produce a new breed you still are getting something other than an APBT. Thus, no matter what the purpose of the breeding it will produce pups that are no longer purebred APBTs no matter how you look at it; that is fact.


Got it, so if this Eddington guy keeps it going for years and years, somewhere in the future there might be a new breed created... possibly called:

"American Whopper"

LMAO, watch out for Burger King...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BlueBull said:


> Thats the kicker of the whole thing, Whopper had limited registration, not full.


To have an LP the dog must be spayed or neutered first.

If he was already ADBA reg first he may have been single reg. I don't know.

There are so many stories going around about this dog.... who knows



> "American Whopper"
> 
> LMAO, watch out for Burger King...


That is funny LOL


----------



## salasj (Mar 21, 2008)

This guy was advertising American Pit Bull pups, So I went to see the male name is Drake's prickly pear pete reg # 5400j-90. The Pups are very nice looking but the sire is about 125 LBs. I thought he wasnt a pit bull because I'm used to seeing 40lbs pit.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

www.apbtconformation.com


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I've never been one to give two sh*ts about any registry and this is why. Like NES ONE said, "money talks". Disgusting... It's a shame that breeders, like Patch, do everything right and strive for perfection when the registries clearly are not interested in preserving the breed. You can't even beleive what's in a dog's pedigree these days unless you can trust the breeder.


----------



## salasj (Mar 21, 2008)

thats true I knew people who would single register when the dog proved itself I always thought you should register the litter so you cant make up dogs later on.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> The Pups are very nice looking but the sire is about 125 LBs. I thought he wasnt a pit bull because I'm used to seeing 40lbs pit.


 To me a 125 lbs dog is not a pit bull....

In general when looking for a puppy what you need to remember is that papers a dog has are only as good not only as the registry they come from but the breeder the dog is from. There are many many many unethical breeders out there who care nothing about the breed and just want to line their pockets by pumping out puppies.

I have no problem with mastiffs and or any other breed or mix, as long as they aren't being called APBTs


----------



## Peppe (Jan 7, 2022)

Mi ricollego a questa vecchia discussione. Ma credo che voi vi riferivate al working Pit-Bulldog che nel 2015 adba (appunto 7 anni dopo questa vostra discussione) ha deciso di separare dal Pitbull originale con questo nome e come standard, come cane dai tiro del peso. Non sono altro che incroci di pit con altri molossi più grossi per l'utilizzo in questo sport.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Peppe said:


> Mi ricollego a questa vecchia discussione. Ma credo che voi vi riferivate al working Pit-Bulldog che nel 2015 adba (appunto 7 anni dopo questa vostra discussione) ha deciso di separare dal Pitbull originale con questo nome e come standard, come cane dai tiro del peso. Non sono altro che incroci di pit con altri molossi più grossi per l'utilizzo in questo sport.


You're right. They did a lot of out crossing with other breeds to get what they needed for the job. In this case it was weight pull, in others it's hunting. The APBT maxes at around 65 lbs. Mixes happen a lot for working dogs.


----------

